# Bubble Nest Compotition



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

YAY, this is my first competition. The rules are simple
1. A picture of the bubble nest
2. a picture of its guardian (if not in the first picture)
3. and a name of that beautiful boy who is showing off
4. You can enter up to three individual fish

The contest ends on the first day of March.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe I can get a pic of Fishkey storing a piece of food in his. Every so often he grabs a piece and sticks it up in there like an egg. My poor confused little guy.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Indigo's bubble nest







Indigo with his bubble nest


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

@ambiantnight yes you can
@Indigo Betta he is a beauty


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

BlueLacee said:


> @ambiantnight yes you can
> @Indigo Betta he is a beauty



Thank you he was a beauty and he loved making bubble nests.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dragoon's Bubble Nest:









Dragoon:


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

My first entry is my boy Cho. He always seems to make big bubble nests right on or before water change day. XD Here is a picture of him after he placed a bubble & started to flare at the nerite again.


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Nest



















Pablo


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, they are all beautiful and amazing bubble nest blowers. I'm going to have troubles picking the winner


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice bubblenests!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

This is my betta Hale's bubble nest that he made today:















And this is Hale:


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Spooky nest


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's Jasper's bubble nest in the spawning tank...and because she had to show him how it was done before he could figure it out, here's Jewel's nest in the spawning tank as well


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm entering two. Both appear in the first picture. Radon on the left and Cajun on the right.

Front view:









Top view (you can see Cajun checking out his bubble nest):








Radon:









Cajun:


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Hawk, my juvenile CT's very 1st bubble nest! Not the most impressive, but it's a start!! Sorry bout the blurriness & poor lighting, but the boys r in our bedroom & my son is already asleep :-/


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

ahhh!!!! sorry, life took off on me and I didn't have time to choose the winner. I clearly stated that it ended on the first day of march so all enteries after that will be not considered.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

and the winner is.....
isntanything


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Great, choice! I was thinking the same thing. Grats to the winner!


----------

